# Indian Lake Ice



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just saw this on my FB.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

That is just irresponsible! I have seen a couple posts on fb to the same extent. I am going to check the ice tomorrow eve and I will have a report to follow. Everyone please check your own ice and always have someone else with you and the proper safety gear as well.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bitt


fishintechnician said:


> That is just irresponsible! I have seen a couple posts on fb to the same extent. I am going to check the ice tomorrow eve and I will have a report to follow. Everyone please check your own ice and always have someone else with you and the proper safety gear as well.[/QUOTE Bottom line check the ice yourself and also don't relay on internet to see if the fish are biting! Drive to the lake yourself cause people will be on the ice other people will not be on and some people will be catching and some will not!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Word on the street is that 2 inches was more like 1.25 I'm sure by now it's much more solid though.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jray said:


> Word on the street is that 2 inches was more like 1.25 I'm sure by now it's much more solid though.


Crazy,loll shallow or not....


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Crazy,loll shallow or not....


Go to icefishohio.com and they have pretty good reports there. They are saying 1.25 inches of ice


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

dcool said:


> Go to icefishohio.com and they have pretty good reports there. They are saying 1.25 inches of ice


Ya seen that. Haha I was referring to anyone wanting to fish on that....


----------



## poorfishnman (Feb 23, 2014)

We will be waiting on the the report


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

poorfishnman said:


> We will be waiting on the the report


!.5" is fine if you pave your way with 4x8 sheets of plywood.....just sayin'........


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I was on it yesterday, 1st pull off at long island 2.5 - 3"!!!!! 

There on the North fork side today!

It's not irresponsible to get accurate ice updates, especially if you live 2 hrs away.

Here is my number, I or friends of mine fish it daily, if not weekly.

937-441-6756.

Text only.

CARP


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

carp said:


> I was on it yesterday, 1st pull off at long island 2.5 - 3"!!!!!
> 
> There on the North fork side today!
> 
> ...


Thats some good info!


----------



## poorfishnman (Feb 23, 2014)

fishwendel2 said:


> Thats some good info!


----------



## poorfishnman (Feb 23, 2014)

Love the report and I totally agree that it was not irresponsible for the guy that posted ice thickness from bass pro shop


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

poorfishnman said:


> Love the report and I totally agree that it was not irresponsible for the guy that posted ice thickness from bass pro shop


Talked to a guy this morning and he said he was out on long island and there was a good 4 inches of ice.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

3 to 4 last night where I was


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ice was growing big time though making all kinds of noise


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I know a couple guys on Indian right now. They are at Long Island. Like stated earlier some guys are on at North Fork.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

north fork at daylight,tried everything,blades,raps,spoons,tungsten with plastic and live bait,fished from 2' to 12'of water,places i have always caught fish,but 0 fish today.first time with a zero for me on ice at indian,couldnt even entice a gill in the pads.4 to 6 inches,drilled around 70 holes,only marked maybe a dozen fish,just lookers.did hear moundwood produced some eyes this morning.we fished until noon.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I hear it was rough for the guys at Long Island and North fork this morning from a reputable source. We stunk it up at St Marys...3 of us for 5 hrs, not a fish brought to hand. I'm blaming it on the Russians....


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That store is actually pro bass and they did the same thing last year for people calling in. I don't like hearing reports that are so far off. Lots of people look for good information because they drive from long distance to fish there.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Look that report was right good numbers of fish were caught Thursday and Friday till mid day. Winds shifted to north east and bite gas been terrible since.


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

quackpot said:


> That store is actually pro bass and they did the same thing last year for people calling in. I don't like hearing reports that are so far off. Lots of people look for good information because they drive from long distance to fish there.


Not true,,,you can trust chopiq/fishslim and they say info is RIGHT


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thursday 35 minutes before dark on pulse blade. Was 4 other shanties out there and I know 2 had limits and a lot of shorts. Thing that people got to understand if they say bite is good or fish being caught it does not mean necessarily whole lake. And as said front change shut everything down.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

How thick was the ice today? Debating on making the drive up on Monday.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

One thing that is almost always true about ohio fishing unless its around the springtime spawn, if you hear a good report and think your going to do just as well the next day or even two days later your fooling yourself. Many have learned if people are complaining about a tough bite for a few days straight the fish are due for a more active day and you might hit it right if you ignore the reports and just fish when and where and how you want to fish.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Speaking as a dad of 2 boys under the age of 3....if i get the opportunity to go im going...dont care about reports or weather. Ive had banner days when everyone reports bad news and bad days when people seemed to catch them on bare plain hooks.....the fun is figuring it out. Fish are always biting just where and on what and what kind.


----------



## airbrn439 (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree with fishwacker I was walking out to pony one day a couple years ago and all the guys walking back in were saying don't waste your time went out anyway and had one of the best days ever didn't even drill a hole cought many crappie over 12 and had a couple over 15 reports are good but you never know till you go


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there bright and early tomorrow morning (Monday). Going to try for some eyes first and then panfish.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I have always been of the mind that I want to be the one writing the reports. And to get out and create my own success regardless of the conditions and the tells of others.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

allbraid said:


> I have always been of the mind that I want to be the one writing the reports. And to get out and create my own success regardless of the conditions and the tells of others.


Can I get a amen!!!!! Why texting Derek last month. I mentioned. Anymore I know when and where in gonna be fishing based on my experience an knowledge infinding new places.
The best thing these message boards are for are when fishing new water. Or say seeing that reports for this specific lake are always good when _______ happens ,you fill in the blank ....
Like joshy said. Anybody chasing reports is gonna be a day late everytime more then likely....
Use the boards/internet reports for what there worth


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

fishwhacker said:


> Speaking as a dad of 2 boys under the age of 3....if i get the opportunity to go im going...dont care about reports or weather. Ive had banner days when everyone reports bad news and bad days when people seemed to catch them on bare plain hooks.....the fun is figuring it out. Fish are always biting just where and on what and what kind.


That's what am talking not a hand out fishermen!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> That's what am talking not a hand out fishermen!


Talking bout


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I definitely agree it helps with new water to give a location to maybe start or see what to look for like type of water: bay, jut, river and also nice to spark a different tactic to try....never even thought about casting jerkbaits for walleye until kids came and only time to get out is when there sleeping so it is great to learn about tactics but like i said im getting out when the opportunity arises and not what reports are saying


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

I count on and greatly appreciate the ice thickness reports. I live 60 plus miles away and have driven to Indian hoping for thick ice only to be disappointed to find thin or no ice. Makes it nice reading multiple reports of similar ice reports so I know when to plan a trip.Thank you all for posting ice thickness reports, I am truely grateful for them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ratherbecasting said:


> I count on and greatly appreciate the ice thickness reports. I live 60 plus miles away and have driven to Indian hoping for thick ice only to be disappointed to find thin or no ice. Makes it nice reading multiple reports of similar ice reports so I know when to plan a trip.Thank you all for posting ice thickness reports, I am truely grateful for them.


Ya guess this ones gone off topic. Ice reports are GREAT in fact any conditions report is great. Most of us are referring to "catching reports"...


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I fished Indian yesterday at Long Island, Moundwood and Achesons and ice was around 4.5-5" at each location. The snowmobilers are making their rounds. Oh yeah, fishing was bad until about 3:30 then the panfish picked up.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Pretty much same as chopiq, Kate afternoon got crappies and 3 eyes 17 to 19" . Crappies were liking a gold jig and purple tail. Orange gold spoon and measles Pulse blade 3/16th. Ice 4 to 6 inches areas I was at last 2 days


----------



## Roxane (Jan 25, 2016)

Checked and fished moundwood and Long Island. Ice is good. At least six inches.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Roxane said:


> Checked and fished moundwood and Long Island. Ice is good. At least six inches.


Fished the north fork area from sun up - 2pm Thursday...one eye, one nice gill, saw several other eyes taken...good ice, slow bite......AH2


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

Roxane said:


> Checked and fished moundwood and Long Island. Ice is good. At least six inches.


Any saugeye?


----------



## Roxane (Jan 25, 2016)

rhino h said:


> Any saugeye?


Hoho, man, if I got any I probably will let everyone here know. ))


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Heard eyes were caught that way all day. Sure we're not over by mound wood area .


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Im off all next week, hopefully the ice will survive the warm spell Christmas and Monday!!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

2.5 inches is very scary - At 2.5 inches water is normally comming out of the hole due to ice sag. I was young once and now don't temp unless it is 3 to 3.5. The first ice is normally the best time to fish but it's not worth falling in over.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I know slim and chopiq catch more fish than I ever thought about. I was talking thickness reports, I always carry a spud when I go on early ice. Even know I'm fairly big I love skinny ice, not everyone else agrees with me.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd say 4 to 6 inches with an inch of water on top at long island today at noon.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Dad always told me the same thing growing up - Never wait on the reports go make your own.
I haven't got out to ice fish yet due to my truck got hit from behind a week ago. It is in the shop now and hopefully be done in a few days.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Im headed up today. Im not so positive if ive will hold up today. Any reports?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Ice is 5 inches by indian head roadhouse. No luck tho. Clear to but its kinda wet on top. But ice is very solid


----------



## bigmexican (Dec 7, 2010)

Any reports on ice the condition at Long Island?


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

their was 


bigmexican said:


> Any reports on ice the condition at Long Island?


a few guys on it yesterday afternoon, I started to head out and it just didn't feel good to me (250 lbs) I fished sat and sunday but chickened out yesterday.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

odell daniel said:


> their was
> 
> a few guys on it yesterday afternoon, I started to head out and it just didn't feel good to me (250 lbs) I fished sat and sunday but chickened out yesterday.



I chickened out too!! Brought the short and the long rods with me. When I got to Moundwood around 8:30-9 the channel had opened up past boat ramp, but two guys on ice out at mouth. Didn't chance it and went to spillway (no eyes, two snagged carp) after lunch at Woody's was fishing open water at dream bridge (no fish) and saw 7 guys out on the ice toward north fork and were still out there when I left around 4:45. Would figure it was kind of dicey getting off the ice the way it was pulling away from all the shorelines I saw........


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

5 of us tried to get on the ice at Long Island this morning. They checked before I got there and said their spud bars went in after one or two hits. This was off of the barge away from the edges. The edges had open water. I would think IF you could get away from the bank you could get on the ice but we didn't try it. I would bet some guys did get on after we left but no one was on it while we were there.Then we tried Aschesons and it looked bad. Again one hit with the spud bar through the ice. Next went to Blackhawk. One side had a little open water by the docks. So we went on the other side. Ice was around 3" clear hard ice. We only went out about 50 yards from the edge. Ice would crack as you walked. We stayed about an hour and only 1 eye and 1 crappie. Marked a lot of fish but not many takers. They could have been shad. Lot of shad froze in the ice. It will be a week or two before I drive n hour to try to get on Indian again.


----------

